# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Резолюция GBC, разрешающая женщинам инициировать в ИСККОН

## Хари-канта д.д.

*Резолюция Управляющего Совета Джи-Би-Си ИСККОН относительно Вайшнави дикша-гуру

15 октября 2019*


Источник: Министерство Вайшнави ИСККОН  

Так как в 2009 г. Джи-Би-Си постановили:

1. Джи-Би-Си принимает философское заключение, представленное в документе Комитета по шастрам о женщинах дикша-гуру о том, что зрелая, квалифицированная женщина-преданная может принимать роль инициирующего духовного учителя.

2. Орган Джи-би-Си уполномочивает местные районные комитеты выдвигать на утверждение в качестве инициирующего гуру любого преданного в своей области, мужчину или женщину, который имеет квалификацию в соответствии с действующим законодательством Джи-би-си.



Принимая во внимание, что с тех пор GBC работал над достижением консенсуса и выполнением этой резолюции;
*
После долгого изучения, диалога и исследований Джи-би-си пришел к следующему выводу. Решено, что:*

1. Вайшнави имеют право давать дикшу в ИСККОН при условии, что они:

а. Удовлетворяют всем требованиям, перечисленным для кандидатов на роль дикша-гуру ИСККОН;

б. Не моложе 55 лет и находятся в стабильном семейном положении, живут под защитой мужа, старшего сына или зятя, квалифицированной семейной пары или старшего вайшнава или вайшнавской санги;

с. Получили письменное разрешение от соответствующего регионального органа или его аналога или национального совета, чтобы давать дикшу в этой конкретной части мира.

2. Через пять лет Джи-би-си рассмотрит эту резолюцию, чтобы определить, соответствует ли число вайшнави, инициирующих в каком-либо регионе или в целом для всего мира, показаниям Шрилы Прабхупады о «... не так много».

(Примечание: эта резолюция отменяет решение по этому вопросу, указанное в резолюции 310 от 2015 г.)
*
Изложение резолюции, разрешающей вайшнави служить в качестве дикша-гуру в ИСККОН, Управляющего Совета Джи-Би-Си ИСККОН от 17 октября 2019 года.*

«Просто держитесь лотосных стоп Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Тогда вы станете духовным учителем. Вот и все. Поэтому я надеюсь, что все вы, мужчины, женщины, мальчики и девочки, станете духовными учителями и будете следовать этому принципу. Духовный учитель просто, искренне следует принципам и обращается ко всем людям. Тогда Кришна сразу станет вашим любимцем. Кришна не становится вашим любимцем; вы становитесь любимцем Кришны. (...) Поэтому, если вы хотите, чтобы Кришна очень быстро признал вас, вы должны начать процесс становления духовным учителем, представить Бхагавад-гиту такой, какая она есть, и ваша жизнь совершенна». (Лекция на Шри Вьяса-пудже, 22 августа 1973 г., Лондон)

«... что касается сознания Кришны, каждый способен стать духовным учителем, потому что знание в сознании Кришны находится на уровне духовной души. (...) Слово гуру в равной степени применимо к вартма-прадаршака-гуру, шикша-гуру и дикша-гуру. Если мы не примем принцип, провозглашенный Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, это движение сознания Кришны не сможет распространиться по всему миру». (Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила, 8.128, комментарий ШП)

15 октября 2019 года Управляющий Совет Международного общества сознания Кришны (Джи-би-си) на своем среднесрочном общем собрании принял резолюцию, позволяющую при определенных условиях зрелым и квалифицированным вайшнави служить в качестве дикша-гуру в ИСККОН.

Базовыми основаниями для этого решения являются выраженные желания и наставления в отношении квалификации гуру основателя-ачарьи ИСККОН, Его Божественной Милости Шрилы А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.

Эта резолюция завершает более 15 лет тщательного исследования и углубленного обсуждения Джи-би-си:

- послания и духа многочисленных наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады на тему важности и квалификации различных типов духовных учителей для ИСККОН как всемирного движения;

- выраженное желание Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы все его «сыновья и дочери» стали духовными учителями;

- хорошо задокументированные личные отношения Шрилы Прабхупады с его ученицами и включение их в различные роли духовной ответственности;

- подход Шрилы Прабхупады к балансу между духовной и общественной ролями вайшнавов и вайшнави в контексте чистого преданного служения;

- по необходимости: более широкое историческое и неопровержимое свидетельство в отношении дикши в Гаудия-вайшнавской сампрадае Господа Чайтаньи.

В то время как Шрила Прабхупада указал, что духовных учителей-вайшнави исторически было «не так много», он также учил, что служение дикша-гуру требует одинаково высокого уровня сознания Кришны для обоих полов, что достижимо при строгом следовании авторитетным практикам преданности, которые он предписал.

Шрила Прабхупада также учил, что служение дикша-гуру естественно происходит из верности своему духовному учителю и гуру-парампаре, из зрелой проповеди сознания Кришны (шикши), наделенной такой верностью гуру-парампаре, и из чувства бескорыстной ответственности за те души, которые вдохновились служением Господу Кришне благодаря такой проповеди

В то же время Шрила Прабхупада подверг резкой критике и предостерегал против телесных и мирских соображений относительно роли дикша-гуру - будь то в форме касты, эгоистичных мотивов получения прибыли, обожания или отличительных особенностей, или в соответствии с социальными, культурными или современные тенденциями и искусственным «равенством»:

«… Обычно духовный учитель, который постоянно обучает ученика духовной науке, впоследствии становится его инициирующим духовным учителем. (...) Шри Джива Госвами советует не принимать духовного учителя с точки зрения наследственных или общепринятых социальных и церковных соглашений. Нужно просто попытаться найти действительно квалифицированного духовного учителя для реального продвижения в духовном осознании». (Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Ади-лила, 1,35, комментарий)

Мы, Джи-би-си, убеждены, что Шрила Прабхупада своей духовной силой и совершенным руководством продолжает уполномочивать многих преданных, мужчин и женщин надлежащим образом следовать и представлять его учение в миссии распространения Сознания Кришны и что некоторые из них, таким образом, приобретут способность укреплять свои шикшу, давая дикшу, как верные представители Шрилы Прабхупады.

Мы признаем, что некоторые члены и друзья ИСККОН могут возражать против этой резолюции, основываясь на собственном прочтении шастр, своем собственном социальном опыте или глубоких вайшнавских убеждениях. В то же время и на той же основе другие будут думать, что эта резолюция не заходит слишком далеко или что дополнительные требования несправедливы. Чтобы смягчить эти опасения, мы дополнительно опишем вехи, приведшие к этому решению, и философские основы этой резолюции в следующем документе.

Тем временем мы смиренно просим преданных ИСККОН увидеть эту резолюцию в свете открытости в этом вопросе Господа Чайтаньи и наших предыдущих ачарьев, а также помогать старшим, зрелым и образцовым последователям Шрилы Прабхупады в их преданном служении ему и его ИСККОН. Пожалуйста, благословите их в этой новой важной духовной ответственности.

«Итак, тот, кто распространяет Кришна-упадешу, просто повторяет то, что говорит Кришна, тогда ты станешь ачарьей. (...) Предположим, у вас есть десять тысяч. Мы расширимся до ста тысяч. Это требуется. Затем от сотен тысяч до миллионов, и от миллионов до десяти миллионов. Поэтому не будет недостатка в ачарье, и люди очень легко поймут сознание Кришны». (Лекция ШП по Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите, Ади-лила, 1.13 - 6 апреля 1975 года, Маяпур)

Перевод с английского: Хари-канта д.д.

http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articl...resolution2019

----------

